# (résolu)[e17]Problème lors de l'emerge des EFL

## DeefeR

Bonjour à tous ! 

Je viens d'installer, E16, je trouve ca trés bien.

J'ai décidé d'essayer d'installer E17, mais lors de l'emerge des EFL (plus particulièrement d'eCore), j'ai cette erreur :

```

!!! ERROR : x11-libs/ecore-9999 failed.

!!! Function enlightenment_die, Line 94, Exitcode 9

!!! emake failed

```

J'ai aussi essayé de télécharger les sources, et d'installer tout ca a base de ./configure/make/make install.

Et pendant la compilation, j'ai un "undefined reference" qui reviens souvent, bref ca ne marche pas non plus.

J'aurais aimé avoir quelques conseils pour me dépatouiller de cette erreur  :Smile: 

Merci.Last edited by DeefeR on Fri Sep 02, 2005 8:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ey

 *DeefeR wrote:*   

> Bonjour à tous ! 
> 
> Je viens d'installer, E16, je trouve ca trés bien.
> 
> J'ai décidé d'essayer d'installer E17, mais lors de l'emerge des EFL (plus particulièrement d'eCore), j'ai cette erreur :
> ...

 

En fait il te faut installer les version 9999 de toutes les libs d'e17, donc imlib2 et compagnie aussi ont besoin d'être passé en 9999 et compilées avant.

Sinon quand tu postes une erreur lors d'un emerge essaie de mettre la vraie erreur pas juste le texte qui dit qu'il y a eut une erreur parce que c'est pas avec ça qu'on va pouvoir te dépanner...

----------

## DeefeR

 *Ey wrote:*   

>  *DeefeR wrote:*   Bonjour à tous ! 
> 
> Je viens d'installer, E16, je trouve ca trés bien.
> 
> J'ai décidé d'essayer d'installer E17, mais lors de l'emerge des EFL (plus particulièrement d'eCore), j'ai cette erreur :
> ...

 

Merci de ta réponse, j'ai suivi l'ordre des emerges, comme conseillé, et c'est toujours à ecore que ça plante...

Je débute vraiment sous gentoo, qu'appelle tu "vrai erreur" ?

L'ensemble de mon emerge ?

Je n'arrive pas a C/C ce qui se trouve dans Eterm  :Crying or Very sad: 

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Ey

 *DeefeR wrote:*   

> Je débute vraiment sous gentoo, qu'appelle tu "vrai erreur" ?
> 
> L'ensemble de mon emerge ?
> 
> 

 

Non juste les lignes qui précèdent les lignes que tu as copié. Ce que tu as copié c'est emerge qui signale que la compilation de ecore s'est mal passé. Dans les lignes qui précèdent il doit y avoir une compilation qui a foirée...

----------

## Ey

 *DeefeR wrote:*   

> Merci de ta réponse, j'ai suivi l'ordre des emerges, comme conseillé, et c'est toujours à ecore que ça plante...

 

As-tu bien mis à jour evas avant ecore ?

Sinon les versions 9999 sont des versions live de la cvs de enlightenment, il est donc possible que tu sois très mal tombé et que ecore soit temporairement cassé...

----------

## DeefeR

Le probleme, c'est que je ne trouve pas d'erreur particulière, des erreur de compilation, mais qu'on ne pourra a mon avis résoudre sans toucher au code.

Exemple :

Too many arguments to function "evas_event_feed_mouse_out".

Sinon, pas mal d'error 1.

J'ai installé evas, si il est à jour, j'en sais trop rien, mais en tout cas il est installé.

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Ey

 *DeefeR wrote:*   

> Le probleme, c'est que je ne trouve pas d'erreur particulière, des erreur de compilation, mais qu'on ne pourra a mon avis résoudre sans toucher au code.
> 
> Exemple :
> 
> Too many arguments to function "evas_event_feed_mouse_out".
> ...

 

Justement c'est un signe que tu n'as pas la bonne version de evas...

Donc passe evas en 9999 et reemerge le.

----------

## Ey

 *Ey wrote:*   

> Justement c'est un signe que tu n'as pas la bonne version de evas...
> 
> Donc passe evas en 9999 et reemerge le.

 

Et puis comme j'ai un peu de temps je vais expliquer mon raisonnement :

e17 est encore en développement et on n'a pas encore de version beta. L'API n'est donc pas arrêtée et le prototype des fonctions peut donc changer sans préavis. Lorsqu'ils changent le nombre d'argument ou similaire dans evas, il font bien sur le changement dans ecore pour que les appels marchent, mais si tu n'as pas la bonne version de evas tu te prends des erreurs de compilation. La seule solution sure de faire tourner une version 9999 d'une lib de l'efl c'est de passer toutes les libs de l'efl en 9999 et de les emerger dans le bon ordre.

----------

## DeefeR

Merci  :Very Happy: 

Mais il reste un point que je n'ai pas tout a fait compris, comment passer une lib en "9999", je ne me rappelle pas d'avoir fait ca quelque part...

Un grand merci, en esperant avoir E17 prochainement  :Wink: 

----------

## Ey

 *DeefeR wrote:*   

> Merci 
> 
> Mais il reste un point que je n'ai pas tout a fait compris, comment passer une lib en "9999", je ne me rappelle pas d'avoir fait ca quelque part...
> 
> Un grand merci, en esperant avoir E17 prochainement 

 

Mettre le keyword -* pour la lib : modifier le /etc/portage/package.keywords pour avoir un  

```
x11-libs/evas -*
```

ce que tu as déjà du faire pour ecore vu la version qui refuse de compiler.

----------

## DeefeR

Oki, je refais tout ça, et si ca ne marche toujours pas, je reposte  :Wink: 

Merci beaucoup !

edit : A premiere vu ca marche pas, je reessaye, et dans l'absolu je C/C toute ma konsole  :Smile: 

```

evas_engine_gl_x11.a -Wl,--no-whole-archive  /usr/lib/libfreetype.so -lpng -lm -L/usr/lib /usr/lib/libeet.so /usr/lib/libjpeg.so /usr/lib/libedb.so -lz -L/usr/X11R6/lib /usr/lib/libGLU.so /usr/lib/libGL.so -lSM -lICE -lXmu -lXt -lXext -lXi -lX11 -ldl -lpthread  -mcpu=i686 -Wl,-soname -Wl,libevas.so.1 -o .libs/libevas.so.1.0.0

i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: /usr/lib/libGL.so: No such file or directory

make[4]: *** [libevas.la] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/evas-9999/work/e17/libs/evas/src/lib'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/evas-9999/work/e17/libs/evas/src/lib'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/evas-9999/work/e17/libs/evas/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/evas-9999/work/e17/libs/evas'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * This is a LIVE CVS ebuild.

 * That means there are NO promises it will work.

 * If it fails to build, FIX THE CODE YOURSELF

 * before reporting any issues.

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/evas-9999 failed.

!!! Function enlightenment_die, Line 94, Exitcode 0

!!! emake failed

!!! SEND BUG REPORTS TO vapier@gentoo.org NOT THE E TEAM

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

edit : Resolus, j'ai juste DL la lib manquante  :Wink: 

Merci

----------

## DeefeR

Maintenant c'est ecore qui plante  :Surprised: 

```

 i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../.. -I../../../src/lib/ecore -I../../../src/lib/ecore_evas -I../../../src/lib/ecore -I../../../src/lib/ecore_evas -I../../../src/lib/ecore_x -O2 -mcpu=i686 -Wall -MT ecore_evas.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/ecore_evas.Tpo -c ecore_evas.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/ecore_evas.o

 i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../.. -I../../../src/lib/ecore -I../../../src/lib/ecore_evas -I../../../src/lib/ecore -I../../../src/lib/ecore_evas -I../../../src/lib/ecore_x -O2 -mcpu=i686 -Wall -MT ecore_evas_x.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/ecore_evas_x.Tpo -c ecore_evas_x.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/ecore_evas_x.o

ecore_evas_x.c: In function `_ecore_evas_x_mouse_move_process':

ecore_evas_x.c:223: warning: passing arg 4 of `evas_event_feed_mouse_move' makes pointer from integer without a cast

ecore_evas_x.c:223: error: too many arguments to function `evas_event_feed_mouse_move'

ecore_evas_x.c:225: warning: passing arg 4 of `evas_event_feed_mouse_move' makes pointer from integer without a cast

ecore_evas_x.c:225: error: too many arguments to function `evas_event_feed_mouse_move'

ecore_evas_x.c:227: warning: passing arg 4 of `evas_event_feed_mouse_move' makes pointer from integer without a cast

ecore_evas_x.c:227: error: too many arguments to function `evas_event_feed_mouse_move'

ecore_evas_x.c:229: warning: passing arg 4 of `evas_event_feed_mouse_move' makes pointer from integer without a cast

ecore_evas_x.c:229: error: too many arguments to function `evas_event_feed_mouse_move'

ecore_evas_x.c: In function `_ecore_evas_x_event_key_down':

ecore_evas_x.c:338: warning: passing arg 6 of `evas_event_feed_key_down' makes pointer from integer without a cast

ecore_evas_x.c:338: error: too many arguments to function `evas_event_feed_key_down'

ecore_evas_x.c: In function `_ecore_evas_x_event_key_up':

ecore_evas_x.c:352: warning: passing arg 6 of `evas_event_feed_key_up' makes pointer from integer without a cast

ecore_evas_x.c:352: error: too many arguments to function `evas_event_feed_key_up'

ecore_evas_x.c: In function `_ecore_evas_x_event_mouse_button_down':

ecore_evas_x.c:370: warning: passing arg 4 of `evas_event_feed_mouse_down' makes pointer from integer without a cast

ecore_evas_x.c:370: error: too many arguments to function `evas_event_feed_mouse_down'

ecore_evas_x.c: In function `_ecore_evas_x_event_mouse_button_up':

ecore_evas_x.c:385: warning: passing arg 4 of `evas_event_feed_mouse_up' makes pointer from integer without a cast

ecore_evas_x.c:385: error: too many arguments to function `evas_event_feed_mouse_up'

ecore_evas_x.c: In function `_ecore_evas_x_event_mouse_wheel':

ecore_evas_x.c:403: warning: passing arg 4 of `evas_event_feed_mouse_wheel' makes pointer from integer without a cast

ecore_evas_x.c:403: error: too many arguments to function `evas_event_feed_mouse_wheel'

ecore_evas_x.c: In function `_ecore_evas_x_event_mouse_in':

ecore_evas_x.c:435: warning: passing arg 2 of `evas_event_feed_mouse_in' makes pointer from integer without a cast

ecore_evas_x.c:435: error: too many arguments to function `evas_event_feed_mouse_in'

ecore_evas_x.c: In function `_ecore_evas_x_event_mouse_out':

ecore_evas_x.c:453: warning: passing arg 2 of `evas_event_feed_mouse_out' makes pointer from integer without a cast

ecore_evas_x.c:453: error: too many arguments to function `evas_event_feed_mouse_out'

make[4]: *** [ecore_evas_x.lo] Error 1

make[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

 i386-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../.. -I../../../src/lib/ecore -I../../../src/lib/ecore_evas -I../../../src/lib/ecore -I../../../src/lib/ecore_evas -I../../../src/lib/ecore_x -O2 -mcpu=i686 -Wall -MT ecore_evas.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/ecore_evas.Tpo -c ecore_evas.c -o ecore_evas.o >/dev/null 2>&1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/ecore-9999/work/e17/libs/ecore/src/lib/ecore_evas'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/ecore-9999/work/e17/libs/ecore/src/lib'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/ecore-9999/work/e17/libs/ecore/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/ecore-9999/work/e17/libs/ecore'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * This is a LIVE CVS ebuild.

 * That means there are NO promises it will work.

 * If it fails to build, FIX THE CODE YOURSELF

 * before reporting any issues.

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/ecore-9999 failed.

!!! Function enlightenment_die, Line 94, Exitcode 0

!!! emake failed

!!! SEND BUG REPORTS TO vapier@gentoo.org NOT THE E TEAM

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Je suis certain d'avoir evas correctement installé, une idée ?  :Sad: 

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Ey

 *DeefeR wrote:*   

> Je suis certain d'avoir evas correctement installé, une idée ? 
> 
> Merci 

 

Fait un emerge -pv evas pour voir quelle version tu as.

----------

## DeefeR

```

gentoo didi # emerge -pv evas

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/evas-9999  +X -cairo -directfb -doc -fbcon +jpeg -mmx +nls +opengl +png -sse 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

----------

## Ey

Bon et bien je dirais que tu n'as pas de chance et qu'il va te falloir attendre que ce soit réparé... En fait qu'ils répercutent les changement dans ecore...

----------

## DeefeR

Merci  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## DeefeR

Je me permet d'up le topic, je suis allez sur #e.fr,

et plusieurs personnes ont reussies a emerge ecore, mais moi ca passe pas  :Sad: 

Voila ma compil :

http://pastebin.com/349096

J'espere pouvoir trouver une solution, merci  :Confused: 

edit : Un ami d'E17 m'a envoyé ses sources d'ecore, j'ai le meme message d'erreur  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Enlight

 *DeefeR wrote:*   

> Je me permet d'up le topic, je suis allez sur #e.fr,
> 
> et plusieurs personnes ont reussies a emerge ecore, mais moi ca passe pas 
> 
> Voila ma compil :
> ...

 

Ils l'ont compilé avec succès au même moment que celui où tu ratais??? vu le problème de cast j'ai du mal à y croire, c'est vraiment typique du code momentannément cassé!

----------

## DeefeR

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *DeefeR wrote:*   Je me permet d'up le topic, je suis allez sur #e.fr,
> 
> et plusieurs personnes ont reussies a emerge ecore, mais moi ca passe pas 
> 
> Voila ma compil :
> ...

 

Depuis hier matin, je cherche la solution à mon problème, pourtant ce matin, un amis a recompiler ecore...

Cela ne viens pas d'evas ?

Evas se compile gentilment, contrairement à ecore  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Enlight

Essaie de savoir quelles versions il a de chaque EFL, evas en particulier... vérifies la version de GCC également des fois que...

----------

## DeefeR

Il ma filé ses sources d'evas, celles d'ecore, on a la meme version de GCC.

Ca marche toujours pas (meme erreur)  :Confused: 

----------

## Ey

 *DeefeR wrote:*   

> Il ma filé ses sources d'evas, celles d'ecore, on a la meme version de GCC.
> 
> Ca marche toujours pas (meme erreur) 

 

Tu n'aurais pas installé un vieil evas à la main qui aurait laissé ses vieux headers dans /usr/local/include ? Parce que typiquement il ne trouve pas la bonne version des headers.

----------

## DeefeR

C'est possible, j'ai p-e installé une version d'evas, qui buggait.

Après, si elle était vieille, j'en sais trop rien, mais je pense pas (DL sur le site officiel).

----------

## marvin rouge

J'ai tout recompilé ce matin, et ça fonctionne, donc voilà quelques indications:

- essaie de faire le ménage, virer tout ce que tu as installé "à la main"

- dans ton /etc/portage/package.keywords tu ajoutes ça:

```
###E17

media-libs/emotion -*

x11-misc/engage -*

x11-libs/ewl -*

x11-libs/evas -*

media-libs/imlib2 -*

media-libs/imlib2_loaders -*

dev-libs/eet -*

dev-db/edb -*

x11-libs/ecore -*

media-libs/etox -*

media-libs/edje -*

dev-libs/embryo -*

x11-libs/esmart -*

media-libs/epsilon -*

media-libs/epeg -*

app-misc/examine -*

net-news/erss -*

x11-misc/entrance -*

app-misc/evidence -*

media-gfx/elicit -*

media-gfx/entice -*

x11-wm/e -*

dev-util/e_utils -*

dev-libs/engrave -*

x11-misc/iconbar -*

media-video/elation -*

mail-client/embrace -*

sci-calculators/equate -*

media-video/envision -*

x11-plugins/e_modules -*

media-video/eclair -*
```

Et après pour tout recompiler:

```
emerge -avb eet evas ecore embryo imlib2 imlib2_loaders edje epeg epsilon esmart edb entrance ewl examine erss evidence emotion elicit entice e e_utils engrave elation embrace equate envision engage e_modules eclair
```

J'ai juste eu un problème pour embrace, il faut passer -j1 à MAKEOPTS

+

----------

## DeefeR

Meme avec le script que tu m'a fournis (merci d'ailleurs), ecore pose un problème.

Je pense également qu'une vieille installation me pose problème, mais comment supprimer une installation qui a été faite via les sources ?

Je suis tellement motivé pour avoir ce VM, que je serais pret a formater tout gentoo.

Mais bien sur, si je pouvais avoir une solution plus simple, et moins radicale, se serait mieux  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

 *DeefeR wrote:*   

> Meme avec le script que tu m'a fournis (merci d'ailleurs), ecore pose un problème.
> 
> Je pense également qu'une vieille installation me pose problème, mais comment supprimer une installation qui a été faite via les sources ?
> 
> Je suis tellement motivé pour avoir ce VM, que je serais pret a formater tout gentoo.
> ...

 

Avec un peu de chance si quelqu'un peux te poster le résultat d'un equery f ecore tu pourras virer tous les fichiers.

Sinon comme tu dis être motivé, tu choppes tes vielles sources, tu lis directement dans le makefile tout ce qui a été installé et tu le dégage (c'est assez facile à comprendre cette partie là)

----------

## DeefeR

Merci beaucoup, je vais m'afférer dessus cet après-midi  :Smile: 

Je vous tiens au courant.

----------

## Ey

 *DeefeR wrote:*   

> Merci beaucoup, je vais m'afférer dessus cet après-midi 
> 
> Je vous tiens au courant.

 

A ta place je commencerais surtout par vérifier si tu as des choses en rapport avec e17 dans /usr/local/include.

(normalement tu ne devrais pas avoir grand chose dedans, juste ce que tu as installé à la main et où tu n'as pas indiqué d'autre prefix que /usr/local lors du ./configure)

----------

## DeefeR

 *Ey wrote:*   

>  *DeefeR wrote:*   Merci beaucoup, je vais m'afférer dessus cet après-midi 
> 
> Je vous tiens au courant. 
> 
> A ta place je commencerais surtout par vérifier si tu as des choses en rapport avec e17 dans /usr/local/include.
> ...

 

Oui en effet, j'ai pas mal d'header.

Je les supprime ?

----------

## Ey

 *DeefeR wrote:*   

> Oui en effet, j'ai pas mal d'header.
> 
> Je les supprime ?

 

Ils ont un rapport avec e17 (et plus particulièrement evas ou ecore) ?

----------

## DeefeR

 *Ey wrote:*   

>  *DeefeR wrote:*   Oui en effet, j'ai pas mal d'header.
> 
> Je les supprime ? 
> 
> Ils ont un rapport avec e17 (et plus particulièrement evas ou ecore) ?

 

Oui, tous sont des EFL  :Smile: 

J'attends ta confirmation pour effacer ces fichiers.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Ey

 *DeefeR wrote:*   

>  *Ey wrote:*    *DeefeR wrote:*   Oui en effet, j'ai pas mal d'header.
> 
> Je les supprime ? 
> 
> Ils ont un rapport avec e17 (et plus particulièrement evas ou ecore) ? 
> ...

 

Si tu as installé les mêmes paquets avec emerge il n'y a aucune raison de conserver ceux là surtout que lors d'une compilation c'est ceux là qui sont lu et s'il n'existent pas alors c'est ceux de /usr/include.

----------

## DeefeR

Supprimer ces headers n'a rien changé, et la commande "locate" ou "find" m'affiche des fichiers qui n'existent pas, ce qui est plutot génant.

Lors de mon nettoyage, j'ai supprimé les sources, donc le makefile avec...

Boarf, je vous remercie, je crois que je vais chercher encore un peu, et au pire, j'attendrai une version stable.

 :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

 *DeefeR wrote:*   

> Supprimer ces headers n'a rien changé, et la commande "locate" ou "find" m'affiche des fichiers qui n'existent pas, ce qui est plutot génant.
> 
> Lors de mon nettoyage, j'ai supprimé les sources, donc le makefile avec...
> 
> Boarf, je vous remercie, je crois que je vais chercher encore un peu, et au pire, j'attendrai une version stable.
> ...

 

locate, slocate ou find affichent les fichiers existants lors du dernier updatedb!

----------

## fb99

je sais pas si s'est toujours utile, mais demandez et vous recevrez:

```

gentoo-linux ~ # equery f ecore

[ Searching for packages matching ecore... ]

x11-libs/ecore-9999

* Contents of x11-libs/ecore-9999:

/usr

/usr/bin

/usr/bin/ecore-config

/usr/bin/ecore_config

/usr/bin/ecore_evas_test

/usr/bin/ecore_test

/usr/include

/usr/include/Ecore.h

/usr/include/Ecore_Con.h

/usr/include/Ecore_Config.h

/usr/include/Ecore_DBus.h

/usr/include/Ecore_Data.h

/usr/include/Ecore_Evas.h

/usr/include/Ecore_Fb.h

/usr/include/Ecore_File.h

/usr/include/Ecore_Ipc.h

/usr/include/Ecore_Job.h

/usr/include/Ecore_Txt.h

/usr/include/Ecore_X.h

/usr/include/Ecore_X_Atoms.h

/usr/include/Ecore_X_Cursor.h

/usr/lib

/usr/lib/libecore.a

/usr/lib/libecore.la

/usr/lib/libecore.so -> libecore.so.1.0.0

/usr/lib/libecore.so.1 -> libecore.so.1.0.0

/usr/lib/libecore.so.1.0.0

/usr/lib/libecore_con.a

/usr/lib/libecore_con.la

/usr/lib/libecore_con.so -> libecore_con.so.1.0.0

/usr/lib/libecore_con.so.1 -> libecore_con.so.1.0.0

/usr/lib/libecore_con.so.1.0.0

/usr/lib/libecore_config.a

/usr/lib/libecore_config.la

/usr/lib/libecore_config.so -> libecore_config.so.1.0.0

/usr/lib/libecore_config.so.1 -> libecore_config.so.1.0.0

/usr/lib/libecore_config.so.1.0.0

/usr/lib/libecore_dbus.a

/usr/lib/libecore_dbus.la

/usr/lib/libecore_dbus.so -> libecore_dbus.so.1.0.0

/usr/lib/libecore_dbus.so.1 -> libecore_dbus.so.1.0.0

/usr/lib/libecore_dbus.so.1.0.0

/usr/lib/libecore_evas.a

/usr/lib/libecore_evas.la

/usr/lib/libecore_evas.so -> libecore_evas.so.1.0.0

/usr/lib/libecore_evas.so.1 -> libecore_evas.so.1.0.0

/usr/lib/libecore_evas.so.1.0.0

/usr/lib/libecore_fb.a

/usr/lib/libecore_fb.la

/usr/lib/libecore_fb.so -> libecore_fb.so.1.0.0

/usr/lib/libecore_fb.so.1 -> libecore_fb.so.1.0.0

/usr/lib/libecore_fb.so.1.0.0

/usr/lib/libecore_file.a

/usr/lib/libecore_file.la

/usr/lib/libecore_file.so -> libecore_file.so.1.0.0

/usr/lib/libecore_file.so.1 -> libecore_file.so.1.0.0

/usr/lib/libecore_file.so.1.0.0

/usr/lib/libecore_ipc.a

/usr/lib/libecore_ipc.la

/usr/lib/libecore_ipc.so -> libecore_ipc.so.1.0.0

/usr/lib/libecore_ipc.so.1 -> libecore_ipc.so.1.0.0

/usr/lib/libecore_ipc.so.1.0.0

/usr/lib/libecore_job.a

/usr/lib/libecore_job.la

/usr/lib/libecore_job.so -> libecore_job.so.1.0.0

/usr/lib/libecore_job.so.1 -> libecore_job.so.1.0.0

/usr/lib/libecore_job.so.1.0.0

/usr/lib/libecore_txt.a

/usr/lib/libecore_txt.la

/usr/lib/libecore_txt.so -> libecore_txt.so.1.0.0

/usr/lib/libecore_txt.so.1 -> libecore_txt.so.1.0.0

/usr/lib/libecore_txt.so.1.0.0

/usr/lib/libecore_x.a

/usr/lib/libecore_x.la

/usr/lib/libecore_x.so -> libecore_x.so.1.0.0

/usr/lib/libecore_x.so.1 -> libecore_x.so.1.0.0

/usr/lib/libecore_x.so.1.0.0

/usr/lib/pkgconfig

/usr/lib/pkgconfig/ecore.pc

/usr/share

/usr/share/aclocal

/usr/share/aclocal/ecore.m4

/usr/share/doc

/usr/share/doc/ecore-9999

/usr/share/doc/ecore-9999/AUTHORS.gz

/usr/share/doc/ecore-9999/ChangeLog.gz

/usr/share/doc/ecore-9999/README.gz

/usr/share/ecore

/usr/share/ecore/fonts

/usr/share/ecore/fonts/Vera.ttf

/usr/share/ecore/fonts/VeraBI.ttf

/usr/share/ecore/fonts/VeraBd.ttf

/usr/share/ecore/fonts/VeraIt.ttf

/usr/share/ecore/fonts/VeraMoBI.ttf

/usr/share/ecore/fonts/VeraMoBd.ttf

/usr/share/ecore/fonts/VeraMoIt.ttf

/usr/share/ecore/fonts/VeraMono.ttf

/usr/share/ecore/fonts/VeraSe.ttf

/usr/share/ecore/fonts/VeraSeBd.ttf

/usr/share/ecore/fonts/fonts.alias

/usr/share/ecore/fonts/fonts.dir

/usr/share/ecore/images

/usr/share/ecore/images/ball.png

/usr/share/ecore/images/bar.png

/usr/share/ecore/images/bar_shad_above.png

/usr/share/ecore/images/bar_shad_below.png

/usr/share/ecore/images/bg.png

/usr/share/ecore/images/crosshair.png

/usr/share/ecore/images/e_logo.png

/usr/share/ecore/images/evas_logo.png

/usr/share/ecore/images/shadow.png

/usr/share/ecore/pointers

/usr/share/ecore/pointers/mouse_pointer.png

```

----------

## DeefeR

Merci à tous, j'ai tout viré, et Ecore se compile gentilment  :Smile: 

E17, j'arriiiiiiiiiiiiiive !

[EDIT]

Et voilou, j'ai E17 !

----------

